# Re : PowerMac G3 HS ?



## lolmaniac93600 (2 Décembre 2010)

:hein:

 bonjour ! 

j'ai déja eu des discussions a propos de mon powermac G3 qui fonctionais pas et il était résoulu mais j'ai pas pu régler le reste a cause d'une absence de plusieurs mois   mais bon, alors j'ai eu le CD de Mac OS 9.2.2 pour mon PowerMac G3 et donc j'ai mis le CD, j'ai démarré et appuyé sur C mais ca marche pas  pourtant j'ai essayé ubuntu 9.04 dessus et il a marché !!!! comment il a pas pu fonctioner ?? et il y a une solution ???? S.V.P merci 

PS: j'ai customisé mon PowerMac avec 512MB de Ram en SDRAM PC 100 (4x128) :love:  et il a toujours son PowerPC G3 400MHZ :sleep: ansi que un disque dur de 40GB  et pour pimenter un peu la sauce, d'ajouter 2 cartes réseau PCI en plus pour partager la connxion avec d'autres PC et Mac's en cable croisé dont je laisse le port intégré pour le mettre a l'adsl et les 2 autres et peut ètre mettre un 3 ème avec des cables RJ45 en cable croisé pour partager la connexion


----------



## iMacounet (2 Décembre 2010)

Le CD de Mac OS 9, il est blanc avec un "9" (pas un oeuf) orange dessus ?


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (2 Décembre 2010)

9 blanc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

j'ai trouvé l'intérpréteur de codes openfirmware 3.11  en lanquage Faurt 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

j'ai mis au clavier, crtl + pomme + o + f + w

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

quels sont les systèmes supportés sur le powerMac G3 B&B ? merci ^^


----------



## iMacounet (2 Décembre 2010)

Avec la touche "C" du clavier au démarrage, OS 9.2 deverais démarrer.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (2 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Avec la touche "C" du clavier au démarrage, OS 9.2 deverais démarrer.


il a pas fonctioné corrcectement


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (3 Décembre 2010)

quels sont les autres systèmes qui marchent nickel avec Mon PowerMac G3 B&B ? ^^


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2010)

10.3 et 10.4 
Avec 512Mo, je resterais sur 10.3, mais 10.4 passera aussi.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (3 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> 10.3 et 10.4
> Avec 512Mo, je resterais sur 10.3, mais 10.4 passera aussi.


et Mac OS 8 ? ca y va dessus ? ou Mac OS 9 server ? le 8.5 ou le 8.6 marche nickel dessus ? peut on essayer 10.5 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

et si je mettait 1 GB de Ram en remplacent les 4 barettes de 128 MB par 4 Barettes de 256 MB ? ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------

quel sont tout les customisations encore possible ? et quels sont le mellieur config pour partager la connexion a plusieurs PC's et a d'autres Mac's tout en écoutant de la musique pour l'ambiance et un peu de traitement vidéo pendent que je play a CSS sur mon PC et quel moyen me permetterai de filmer l'écran de mon PC et l'enregistrer au mac ? pour le partage du réseau, je vais alimenter en connexion :

- Mon Pc de Gamer packard bell X3.0

- mon Bon vieux iMac G3

- mon PC portable

- un petit serveur qui me permettera d'hébérger une partie en réseau

- et encore pleins de PC's car je vais pas tarder a inviter mes amis a un petit lan-party

et donc comme j'ai pas pu mettre le routeur lan intégré de ma freebox ADSL, j'ai pas pu mettre directement mes PC dessus et donc je pouvais que mettre 1 ordianteur donc j'allais utiliser un ordinateur qui va partager la connexion en 10MB/seconde et donc je me suis dit que mon PowerMac peut me sauver, donc j'ai totalement customisé le PowerMac G3 pour que il supporte les grosses demandes, avec 512 MB de Ram pour mettre un système Mac ou linux récent, j'ai mis un gros disque dur car j'allais mettre de la musique ambiante dans la salle et si possible quelques captures vidéos d'un autre écran d'un PC et donc, j'ai mis déja 2 cartes ethernets supplémentaires qui fait = 3 donc -----------> (1 pour le mener a ma freebox, et le reste pour partager la connexion) et donc pour l'instant je peux ajouter que 2 ordinateurs connecté et donc il me reste 1 emplacement Pci pour mettre un 3 ème sans compter les ports USB qui me permettera de mettre une clé wifi pour mon PC portable.


ditez moi ce qu'il faut faire pour réussir tout ça S.V.P car mon Mac peut m'aider beaucoup a propos de ce cas ^^ merci


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (3 Décembre 2010)

il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Décembre 2010)

lolmaniac93600 a dit:


> il y a quelqu'un ?


Non...


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (3 Décembre 2010)

j'ai autre chose qui me fait craindre, quand je l'allume et je met le CD de Mac OS 9, il reste toujours au dossier avec un point d'interrogation et je voit pas le pointeur souris


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Décembre 2010)

Peut être partitionner le dd en mac os journalise ( car ubutu était installer dessus)
Je dis peut être une enormitée


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (4 Décembre 2010)

merci !!  il fonctione maintenant j'ai réussi a installer Mac OS 9.2 et tout est nickel sauf que souvent après quelques minutes, mon Mac Freeze et répond plus, je doute que le processeur a trop chauffé et il a freezee, on peut m'aider pour ça aussi ? peut on mettre un dissipateur thermique plus gros ? avec un ventilateur alimenté au cables CD et DD 12V ?


----------

